# berlin thursday niters



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

berlin thursday niters will be on saturdays from 8-2 starting this saturday sep 8th at the bonner rd ramp


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Will you run these as opens?


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

you can fish on sat but you have to pay a membership fee


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

There ever any open seats for like a co-angle type?


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

hey bluto , have u guys announced the date of championship yet??


----------



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

october 21st is the championship date. If anything changes I will post it


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

anything about mr berlin


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

hey bluto, this satrday 8am and championship next sat the 21st ?? thanks Quesenberry


----------

